# Mac strobe liquid



## snkatha (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi, anyone use mac strobe liquid or cream? Does it work? I've read reviews on makeupalley and am still not sure. I'm nw45. Does it give the victoria's secret glow or will i look like a hot mess? Thanks


----------



## snkatha (Sep 8, 2009)

also if you can tell me how you use it to give me ideas that'd be lovely.


----------



## User38 (Sep 8, 2009)

it gives a subtle glow if mixed with foundation.  You can use it underneath foundation and it works like an illuminizing primer -- but frankly, if you use it this way it might not show too much.  I like it on top of foundation.


----------



## starrynight0127 (Sep 8, 2009)

Depending on your skin tone, strobe liquid/cream tends to show up purplish on WOC..I would go to your nearest MAC counter and try it out before buying, just incase it shows up more purple than glowy. I'd try using proper copper ccb for a nice glow, its really pretty. You can use it underneath your foundation or above. If you do the ccb I would use it over your foundation like on the top of your cheeks, down your nose a bit, anywhere you would highlight.


----------



## snkatha (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks i'll look into the ccb


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 8, 2009)

I hate it. I have dry skin, and it made me look greasy, not glowy.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 8, 2009)

thought you would choose liquid or cream based on if you have oily or dry skin. Anyone have any insight on this?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_thought you would choose liquid or cream based on if you have oily or dry skin. Anyone have any insight on this?_

 
Kinda reinforces my position...the liquid shouldn't be as emollient as a cream, yet, I got greasy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 8, 2009)

I have very dry skin and I have the cream....I mix a little with my foundation and I really like it...Gives my skin a nice glow...and I add a little under my eyes for that light/glow effect....


----------



## snkatha (Sep 9, 2009)

I have dry skin. I've heard that the cream can make foundation and makeup slide off but it's moisturising. I live in a hot humid country so i suppose i'd better use the liquid? The ccb got mainly negative reviews so am kinda iffy about it...


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 9, 2009)

well Texas is super humid...and my MU does not slide off...But I use the transparent finishing powder as well....I also use Revlon Colorstay foundation in the summer months and there is no sliding off of it....the name is what it does...stays on your face...I think with all products you have to try them for yourself...what works for one person will not necessarily work for you and vice versa....I never really go on reviews I try everything for myself

I also love CCB's I have no problems out of those as well...despite the reviews


----------



## lilMAClady (Sep 9, 2009)

As far as using a cream colour base for highlight I reommend Dusk (Cool brown/bronze) and Impropper Copper (Warm golden reddish copper) Both are fantastic and will give a nice sheen glow when applied. I'm an NC45 and love to rock both! I've also tried the strobe cream. It's cool. It gave me a lil glow and I liked it. Still a fan of the Smashbox Softlights and other products (by Smashbox) when I want my glow though...hope this helps!


----------



## Entice (Sep 10, 2009)

I use the MAC Stobe liquid and I'm NW45/NC50..I wear it on top of my ambering rose blush on my cheekbones/bridge of nose and chin.


----------



## ms. kendra (Sep 12, 2009)

I went to the Pro store to test out the strobe liquid as I was interested in it myself. It does have a purple undertone. 
I wasn't expecting that. Guess I'll stick to my Revlon Skinlights liquid bronze, or use Vanilla pigment.

Is there a swatch thread for CCB's??


----------



## Nepenthe (Sep 12, 2009)

I have no idea if they've hit the CCO yet, but I found that the lustre drops were an awesome alternative to the strobe cream/liquid.  I have the same problem with that purple undertone.. whereas the lustre drops came in a bronze, peach and a pink.  I love them, used them hard through the summer and still have a ton left.


----------



## snkatha (Sep 17, 2009)

I decided to go ahead and get the strobe liquid. I've sent for it yay! Hopefully it'll work for me despite the purplish undertone


----------



## booksforgirls (Sep 28, 2009)

i hope you like it! i have the strobe liquid and to me, the "purple undertone" is hardly noticeable. you can see it when you pump some onto your hand & start to blend, but once you've spread it onto your face it's just sheer and shimmery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





that said, i have slightly dry/combination skin so i'm going to buy the cream next time because it's supposed to be richer (the MA talked me out of it the first time).

also, i bought moonbeam & when i mix it in with my foundation (mineralise satinfinish) it gives a very satisfying glow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think i like it even better than strobe liquid, but it's such a small bottle...


----------



## kariii (Sep 28, 2009)

I mix the strobe cream with studio sculpt foundation on top of my hand and apply it to my face.. It looks so dewy!


----------



## thatgrlispoison (Oct 3, 2009)

I used to use it with my mineralize skinfinish natural powder and it gave a nice glow. I would just rub it on and then lightly dust the powder on. It didn't show up as great with foundation.


----------



## mufey (Oct 5, 2009)

I prefer Benefit Moonbeam because it has a warmer pink reflex rather than the cool purple of MAC Strobe.


----------



## megzjada (Sep 25, 2015)

Ooh, thanks @mufey i will try mooonbeam, I do not think I will like looking like Barney the dinasour.


----------



## megzjada (Sep 25, 2015)

Ok now to find benefit in South Africa


----------

